# 大家帮忙看看，新手安装gentoo，启动不了

## pisit

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-YX7pMr5EBCw/TiFA-J5unFI/AAAAAAAAEQw/av6HBo1V3oY/w402/2011-07-16%2B00.33.30.jpg

----------

## gj313

好像提示无法挂载ROOT的

我在安装的时候，使用手册里面

```
make && make modules_install
```

 似乎一直都不成功的，需要借助用genkernel工具，initramfs好像有时候也不顺利

----------

## tianqingfei

主要是gentoo默认的内核安装时没有选择支持ext2文件格式，而按照官方的文档，boot分区被格式化为了ext2.结果启动时要挂载boot分区时，内核不认识ext2格式，导致无法挂载。

解决方法是

在编译内核时选中对ext2文件格式的支持,好像在driver选项里面。

或将boot分区直接格式化为ext3格式，即

mkext2 -j /dev/sda1

----------

## zzj666

给你解释一下，从

 *Quote:*   

> Root-NFS:no NFS server address

 

开始。错误也是从这里开始的。

 *Quote:*   

> VFS:  Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

 

虚拟文件系统通过‘网络文件系统’来加在根文件系统，但是没有设定网络文件系统的地址。

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda4" or unknow-block(2.0)

 

虚拟文件系统不能打开sda4分区（挂载点），未知的块设备。

再后面一句就是告诉你要在grub.conf文件中，需要加上正确的根文件系统所在分区（挂载点）

建议：

1、检查内核编译情况，是否加入了相应文件系统的支持；

2、检查/etc/fstab和/boot/grub/grub.conf文件，看看挂载点是否正确。另外grub.conf文件中

根文件系统位置必须正确，否则无法加载系统；

3、如果你的机子是服务器，检查网络文件系统设置是否正确，另外目标系统是否正常工作。

贴两个例子给你：

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> title Gentoo Linux
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/fstab
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> ...

 

希望对你有帮助。

----------

## QTTg

我刚开始的时候也遇到了这个问题的，可是我忘记是怎么处理的了，真的十分抱歉，我试一下知道后一定与大家分享

----------

## thomasmrmark

貌似我没有碰到这种问题，算幸运的

----------

## s4426565

应该好好检查 grub.conf 文件。我以前的内核 mount /dev/sda5 /boot  不能运行（检查内核配置）但是系统还是能启动的。问题可能是grub.conf里面哪里写错了。

----------

## wgwnxu

一般是内核编译问题，/boot分区可以是ext2，也可以是ext4,但我也遇到另外一个问题，内核磁盘设备驱动没选对也会出现这个错误。

----------

